# TNT Shrimp,Crab or Chicken puffs



## kadesma (Mar 8, 2010)

These go quickly here..Are small and tasty...Not to hard to do.
Will make 3 doz. depending on size you make
For the puffs, it's a simple cream puff dough Preheat oven to 375 Melt 1 stick butter and 1 c. water and 1/4 tea. salt. Bring to boil add 1 c. flour..Mix well and continue to stir til a ball forms. Remove from heat and add your eggs one at a time, beating til mix is smooth and shiny. Drop onto greased baking sheets by teaspoon full. Bake 25 min or til puffed and golden. Let cool and then split and set aside. 
Filling: 2-1/2 c. minced shrimp,chicken or crab, 1/2 c. chopped green onions, use both white and green 1/2c. minced water chestnuts.2 Tea. Dijon mustard, 1/2c. mayo, 4 tea. lemon juice,2 tea. Worcestershire, salt and pepper, 1/2 tea. fresh chopped baril or Dill if using shrimp or crab. Mix well and fill your puffs, replace tops serve and enjoy.
kadesma


----------

